# Poorly Duck.



## True Brit (Aug 11, 2013)

First of all hello to all the wildfowl lovers out there.

I'll try and keep this short.

We found a little baby duck (Danny Boy!) in our garden seven weeks ago. He has flourished and loves running around the garden and coming indoors. He has become part of the family. Four weeks ago I managed to rescue another Duck from a cat's mouth (We live in the country). This one was bleeding and near death. This Duck (Delilah) has recovered and is doing well.

The problem we are having is that Danny Boy seems to be listless and not his normal self. Where Delilah did the following, its the other way round now. Danny still eats and drinks, loves his baths etc but doesn't seem his normal self. Delilah is much heavier than him now. Danny also snores when he's asleep.

Sorry for the long winded post but wanted to give a kind of overview.


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

What are you feeding them? Where are they kept?


----------



## AnnC (Apr 18, 2009)

Have you wormed them?


----------



## True Brit (Aug 11, 2013)

We keep them indoors at night at the moment until I finish building them their house.

As far as worming is concerned, we haven't. Is that something I could pick up at a pet shop?


----------



## AnnC (Apr 18, 2009)

Yes Flubenvet 1%, its a wormer for waterfowl and poultry/game birds, basically anything feathered.


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

Have you fed them chick crumbs with a coccidiostat in them?


----------



## True Brit (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks for the worming advice. 

We started them off on ducking pellets mixed with water and meal worms for a treat.

I'm unsure if the pellets contained coccidiostat. I that something I should be doing, or avoiding?


----------



## AnnC (Apr 18, 2009)

Does your duck have noisy breathing any other time? 
Try making him rush around a little and just watch and listen to his breathing, it could be the sign of respiratory problems.
Check him for injuries and inside his beak any possible obstructions in his gullet [which won't be easy], he won't appreciate it and I'd say it'll be a two person job.

It may just be a heavy worm burden and once wormed for a week he'll be feeling better.


----------



## True Brit (Aug 11, 2013)

I really appreciate your advice. Going out first thing in the morning to get some worming tablets, or however they come.

Bless him. He really is under the weather.


----------



## AnnC (Apr 18, 2009)

Flubenvet is a powder which you mix with feed, preferably grain as its gobbled down quicker, so if you haven't got any get a sack of mixed corn from your feed supplier. You don't give a lot but give for a week to ensure that its done the job. There's plenty enough for two ducks. Also just consider if there's any thing toxic around that he's accessing.

Is the water changed daily so that he's access to fresh water at all times.

Ducks are pretty tough creatures and there's usually little that goes wrong with their health.

When you say you keep them indoors do you mean in your home?

Because in that sort of environment there's all sorts of things ducks can get into that they shouldn't have access to and could have a foreign body obstructing his airway, so do check inside his bill. The thing that concerns me is what you said about snoring, which would suggest something in the airway.

Are you 100% certain that he is a he and not a she? Because it also sounds like being egg bound, which is a whole new ball game and whilst I could advise you on how to check and deal with the problem its probably a bit out of your league atm and you'd need a vets help.

But check the ducks abdomen does it seem swollen particularly around the tail or between the legs so that its close to the floor.

Thats one of the indicators of being egg bound. Does the duck appear to be straining at all?

Read this, its very informative -
How to Tell if You Have a Sick Duck | eHow


----------



## True Brit (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks for the link, AnnC.

The ducks are kept in a large cage indoors. We do put a large clean dust sheet down which allows them to walk around but more often than not they just sit there together watching TV. 

We are lucky that the one of the local farms has a pet shop run by the farmers daughter who studied to be a vet for two years. She was able to have a good look at him this morning. There doesn't seem to be anything in his airways and agreed with the use of Flubenvet. She was kind enough to make up a mix for us using crumbs and refused payment.

Her thoughts were to eliminate that issue first. We are to go back Wednesday.

Thanks again for your help, we do really appreciate it.


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

It does sound more like a respiratory issue than a worm one as at 7 weeks old and with no existing ducks I'd be surprised if he had such a severe worm burden to give him issues - but better to make sure! 
If you are feeding a specific duckling food then there shouldn't be a problem - it's just some stores don't stock chick crumbs without a coccidiostat in them - the coccidiostat is great for chickens and ducks but the dose rate in ordinary chick crumbs is too high for ducklings and it can kill them as it builds up in their system and they'll suddenly start going down hill, so you always need to check the packet when buying for ducklings that is doesn't have it in them.

As for egg bound they won't start to lay until spring time maybe late winter so that shouldn't be a problem either if it is a girl. I'd also move them out of your house as they need fresh air, grass and bugs, living indoors is not great really, plus they need to acclimatise to the weather getting cooler - it'll also make them eat more and grow better - just make sure you have a rat proof run and duck house. 
They also need to have access to water to help clear their nostrils as food can build up in them and they'll make odd noises then I should imagine as they don't like to mouth breath - it needs to be deep enough to let them have a good bath too. I use a big plastic cattle water trough - it's about 4ft in diameter and 2ft deep - a kids paddling pool would also work, keeping them indoors for the first few weeks is fine but they really are better outside doing their thing once off heat at 5 or 6 weeks old!
Once wormed and if no better I'd stick them on some terramycin - it comes in powder form and you add it to water - it's great for respiratory infections in birds. Good luck I hope he perks up!


----------



## True Brit (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks Alex.

The ducks spend most of their time outdoors. Its only in the evening that they come indoors overnight. We got a paddling pool for them but they don't really like it if I'm honest. They much prefer a splash in the bath every day. 

I'm no expert but reading what has been said so far, I'm leaning towards a repertory issue. I'll get that powder and add it to their water. The worming certainly won't do them any harm. They are only living indoors at the moment because I haven't finished their duck house. 

Even though we live in the country and are quite used to the country air during muck spreading, having a couple of ducks in the house can be...well let's say messy!

Thanks again, Alex.


----------



## AnnC (Apr 18, 2009)

Having kept ducks and seen what a mess they can make of a field I can imagine with graphic detail the mess not to mention pong they can make in a house.

If you are leaning towards respiratory infection, thats going to involve vet fee's for antibiotics. I've never treated a duck for respiratory infection but if its like poultry the vet will prescribe Tylan in powder form to be made up.

But to help you diagnose have a read of this -
What would I hear if my duck had a respiratory infection


----------



## True Brit (Aug 11, 2013)

Sorry for the delay in getting back to you, I ended up working away for a few days.

Update:

On my return, Danny has improved greatly. I can't say whether it was down to the worming as I still believe there was some kind of respiratory issue. I can only think that the duck is over coming it. Danny is more alert and I would say more or less back to his/her self.

I think its a case of keeping an eye out for any change. Thanks again for all your advice. It was nice to know that somebody actually cares rather than the hackneyed comments about "Roast Duck" we have been getting from our friends.


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

I just wanted to ask... did you say you found the duck in the garden, and the second one was brought in by cat? Does this mean they are wild ducks? 

You know that by law (the wildlife and countryside act) you cannot keep wild birds as pets - any wild birds, that includes ducks and game birds, and even feral pigeons. You can only keep captive-bred birds (ie domesticated) as pets, and if those are wild ducks (I think even 'feral' ducks are classed as wild, just like pigeons) then they should have been either rehabilitated for release, passed onto a rehabilitator (who will do that) or if there is no way they can ever be released then wild birds are normally either euthanased (for high stress species or birds with a specialist hunting method), or a licence is obtained for them to be kept in a suitable sanctuary. You should read the relevant sections of the wildlife and countryside act just to make sure.

I just thought I should mention this to you as it sounded like you have got yourself some wild/feral ducks and as you have named them and are building a home for them I am wondering if you ever intended to release them..? 

Obivously if I have got the wrong end of the stick and in fact your ducks are from domesticated stock, then no worries - hope they get well and have a nice life in your care


----------

